# Qui connait qui ???



## touba (28 Septembre 2004)

oui juste pour savoir...
MacG ça n'est pas que du virtuel, certains se sont rencontrés aux AE ou aux AES, d'autres se connaissaient déjà etc...
alors qui connait qui ici bas ???   

je commence :

bah je connais personne... :mouais: 
j'ai juste eu une fois Alèm au téléphone !   

mais vous ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Septembre 2004)

Oh ben moi je connais Red LEGO et ses amis.
Quoi ça compte pas ?  :rateau:


----------



## touba (28 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben moi je connais Red LEGO et ses amis.
> Quoi ça compte pas ?  :rateau:



si si !   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

moi , personne me connait et......
je ne connais personne !!!


----------



## Spyro (28 Septembre 2004)

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que je ne suis pas sûr de me connaître moi même.
En fait.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2004)

ceux que j'ai rencontré aux AES... :love: :

Golf, Mackie, Bassman, WebO, les Foguenne, Bengilli, FanREM, Benjamin, Amok, BackCat, Slug, Schralldam, Lio70, Ballooner, le Gognol, Rezba, VeeJay, iMax, Ficelle, Nato Kino, Gjouvena, Sylko, Yoko Tsuno, Xavier, BlackBeru, Kamkil, Loudjena, Lumai, Bilbo, TomTom...

Vraiment désolée ceux que j'ai oublié mais j'ai pas la mémoire des noms


----------



## steinway (28 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> oui juste pour savoir...
> MacG ça n'est pas que du virtuel, certains se sont rencontrés aux AE ou aux AES, d'autres se connaissaient déjà etc...
> alors qui connait qui ici bas ???



connais thibal imac03 et matmiev


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ceux que j'ai rencontré aux AES... :love: :
> 
> Golf, Mackie, Bassman, WebO, les Foguenne, Bengilli, FanREM, Benjamin, Amok, BackCat, Slug, Schralldam, Lio70, Ballooner, le Gognol, Rezba, VeeJay, iMax, Ficelle, Nato Kino, Gjouvena, Sylko, Yoko Tsuno, Xavier, BlackBeru, Kamkil, Loudjena, Lumai, Bilbo, TomTom...
> 
> Vraiment désolée ceux que j'ai oublié mais j'ai pas la mémoire des noms


 Ah wi Spyro aussi...

Puis je connais d'avant MacGé, mais jamais rencontré Iceandfire et Alèm


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

moi je commence a en connaitre un paquet.


Angie on se connait ??? :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Septembre 2004)

Je " connais " ficelle, téléphone pour transaction


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> oui juste pour savoir...
> MacG ça n'est pas que du virtuel, certains se sont rencontrés aux AE ou aux AES, d'autres se connaissaient déjà etc...
> alors qui connait qui ici bas ???
> 
> ...




Je commence à en connaître pas mal depuis deux ans, ça doit représenter une bonne moitié du bar si c'est pas plus. Certains(es) sont même de très bon(nes) amis(ies) maintenant. :style:


----------



## sylko (28 Septembre 2004)

Mis à part Alzheimer, je ne me souviens plus des autres.


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Certains(es) sont même de très bon(nes) amis(ies) maintenant. :style:



ca par contre c'est valable aussi pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

J'ai rencontré Amok, Api, bengilli, jeanba3000, ficelle, Foguenne, Silvia et Lorna. Plusieurs ont encore des séquelles.


----------



## poildep (28 Septembre 2004)

je ne connais qu'une personne de macG dans la vie réelle. Je suis très fier d'être de ses amis mais j'attend toujours son cassoulet 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2004)

Nobody


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2004)

Tout en virtuel : je n'ai jamais rencontré l'un ou l'autre des forumeurs (sauf si des gens que je connais par ailleurs traînent sur les forums mais ne m'en ont pas parlé.  ).

Ceci dit, je ne connais pas non plus Jules Verne, Arthur Rimbaud, Marcel Proust et pas mal d'autres. Ça ne m'empêche pas de les fréquenter.


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah je connais personne... :mouais:
> j'ai juste eu une fois Alèm au téléphone !


Tout pareil, à part la voie sensuelle de bilbo je ne connais personne.


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil, à part la voie sensuelle de bilbo je ne connais personne.


 la voie ou la voix ?  Passque ça change complétement le sens de ta phrase !   



:rose:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Sur l'AE, j'ai vu mackie et slug deux années de suite (et discuté un peu avec slug devant un verre), salué brièvement foguenne, silvia et web'o qui passaient et fait la queue avec gkat (nanan, pas dans les toilettes, devant un stand de vpciste) et un ancien des m4k (steph06, mais je ne sais pas s'il vient jamais au bar). 
Voilà (mais sans la noce de ma cousine, j'aurais fait la maclan9)


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> la voie ou la voix ?  Passque ça change complétement le sens de ta phrase !
> 
> 
> 
> :rose:



Bien vu !   :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2004)

Je connais les participants de l'AES Clermont :rose: puis quelques autres de l'Apple Expo 2003  Karl


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Heu Modern, et moi tu m'oublies ! :rose:
Moi je connais plein de monde aussi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2004)

Heu...
Moi, en fait, je vis en Corse. C'est pas que je ne veux pas rencontrer des gens de l'exterieur, contrairement à ce que disent les journaux télévisés en ce moment ; c'est que je suis loin et que sortir de l'ile ça faitt de suite assez expédition... et dans l'avion ou le bateau, je n'ai pas le droit d'emmener Napoléon, mon cochon.


----------



## dool (29 Septembre 2004)

Bah euuuuh j'ai vraiment le droit de le dire ? Ca va pas foutre la honte ? 
 
En fait je connais que mon chouchou de bassman et encore j'ai eu le droit a tout avec lui sauf de pouvoir touché son corps divin...comme d'autre ici     J'attend la noel pour pouvoir lui bisouiller en vrai ses deux boules graisseuses qu'on appelle les...joues !    
Sinon en photos et en blablatation avant macgé mon carnet se rempli de huexley; gkat; BC; diablo...un bout du clan m4k quoi (ah oui guy tan en fait; on t'as pas dit; je m'appellais Ketch dans une autre vie      ) ! 
En gros je connais personne....que les photos des paparazzis pour le reste !

Ah si; je connais un fantome sur Macgé.....  .... Captain_X  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  juste un tout piti peu    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

Moi je connais plutôt bien Lo ...   

Et puis j'ai eu l'occasion de rencontrer Silvia, Paul et DocEvil (d'ailleurs c'est quand vous voulez pour un p'tit verre sur le boulevard des Pyrénées ... :love: ) ...

Voili voilou ma petite liste ...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je connais les participants de l'AES Clermont :rose:


 Vi pareil  (Global, Finn, Prerima, Sylko, Mackie, Balooners, Ginette 107, WebO, Nephou, Vince-Surf et Quetzalk que je connaisais deja depuis pas mal d'années :love:  )

 Et je vais peut etre bientot rencontrer Sonny et Krystof suite a un rapprochement géographique


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et je vais peut etre bientot rencontrer Sonny et Krystof suite a un rapprochement géographique



Ouiski, côte de boeuf, cigare et Grappa... Il y a des tueurs de cholestérol dans le coin... :mouais: 

Tu leur feras un petit bécot de ma part !!  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ouiski, côte de boeuf, cigare et Grappa... Il y a des tueurs de cholestérol dans le coin... :mouais:


 Tout ce que j'aime. Plus Socca, pissaladière, pastis, olives, pates au pistou chez Achiardo...



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu leur feras un petit bécot de ma part !!  :rateau:


 C'est obligé ca?


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ah oui guy tan en fait; on t'as pas dit; je m'appellais Ketch dans une autre vie      ) !


Et personne ne me l'avais dit ! 
Alors rebienvenue ma petite Ketch/Dool. 
Au fait çà c'est bien passé ton déménagement ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

Personne j'en suis au stade du "connais toi toi-même"

S'imaginer que l'on reçoit des messages privés ou des coups de boule d'une belle inconnue et que l'on rencontre en fait un moustachu type avatar de "supermoquette"


----------



## STL (29 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Certains(es) sont même de très bon(nes) amis(ies) maintenant. :style:



Ah bon ???     
J'en ai adopté quelques uns...    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est obligé ca?



C'est ça ou le Zip, alors à choisir hein... :sick: :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ???
> J'en ai adopté quelques uns...    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



C'était po plutôt l'inverse ?     :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ou le Zip, alors à choisir hein... :sick: :rateau:


 Ca fait réfléchir... j'vais peut etre rester dans mon trou moi finalement...


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait réfléchir... j'vais peut etre rester dans mon trou moi finalement...



Tu préfères donc le Zip ?! :affraid: :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## STL (29 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était po plutôt l'inverse ?     :love:



ça n'a plus trop d'importance...l'Amouuuuuuuuur fiiale...c'est juste une question de réciprocité   
 :love:  :love:  :rose:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (29 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vi pareil  (Global, Finn, Prerima, Sylko, Mackie, Balooners, Ginette 107, WebO, Nephou, Vince-Surf et Quetzalk que je connaisais deja depuis pas mal d'années :love:  )
> 
> Et je vais peut etre bientot rencontrer Sonny et Krystof suite a un rapprochement géographique


Arrrrgh 
un lien venu de nulle part avec d'ignobles photo-montages   
démonstration : sans trucage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



avec trucage :





 :mad


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

moi je connais personne, personne ne me connais, personne ne veut me connaitre, enfin non, je crois pas, enfin peut-être je sais pas je ne les connais pas et ils ne me connaisent pas !!

bref l'année prochaine, promis je vais à l'Apple Expo histoire d'en connaitre quelques un !!

ou une AES en Bretagne si il y en a une qui s'organise...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2004)

Pardon si j'en ai oublié.   :rose: 

Tout d'abord... Sa Majesté l'Amok :king: puis les autres: 

_BackCat, Balooners, Bassman, bengilli, benjamin, Bilbo, Black Beru, cartman, cl97, docmib, FANREM, ficelle, Finn_Atlas, Foguenne, Frodon, Fschuster, ginette107, Gino108, gjouvenat, GlobalCut, golf, guytantakul, Hurrican, iMax, JackSim, jpmiss, kamkil, Le Gognol, LeSqual, Lio70, loudjena, lumai, macinside, Macounette, Manu, maousse, Mitch, Modern__Thing, naas, Nat Design, nato kino, Nephou, nektarfl, nicogala, Pitchoune, playaman, prerima, purestyle, quetzalk, Rezba, ricchy, Riggs, Shralldam, Silvia, Slug, supermoquette, sylko, ThePatrix, valcenter, Veejee, Vince-surf._ 

C'est tout? :rose:


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

>



Je t'ajoutais et j'éditais mon message au moment où tu répondais.  :rateau:


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

pas moi, tu m'as pas oublié, mais c'est normal... tu me connais pas ! :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas moi, tu m'as pas oublié, mais c'est normal... tu me connais pas ! :hein:



Y a quelques personnes que j'ai vu sur Le Pommier à l'AppleExpo, mais dont j'ai oublié le pseudo ou le prénom... :rose:  :rose: Tu en étais?


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a quelques personnes que j'ai vu sur Le Pommier à l'AppleExpo, mais dont j'ai oublié le pseudo ou le prénom... :rose:  :rose: Tu en étais?




non j'y étais pas cette année, mais promis la porchaine j'y vais montrer mon minoi !!


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

remarquez y'a bien iChat et une cam, mais peut de gens ont une cam alors je peux même faire une vidéoconférence !! sinon je connaitrais plein de gens... avis aux amateurs   et pas au mateur hein, non mais


----------



## touba (29 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que j'aime. Plus Socca, pissaladière, pastis, olives, pates au pistou chez Achiardo...



jpmiss on se connait pas et c'est regrettable !   
tu rajoutais du saucisson sec et je prenais l'avion pour venir te voir...   :love:   

ou bien ? :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss on se connait pas et c'est regrettable !
> tu rajoutais du saucisson sec et je prenais l'avion pour venir te voir...   :love:
> 
> ou bien ? :mouais:


 Je rajoute saucisson sec...


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Bon c'est quand qu'on mange JPMiss ?


----------



## touba (29 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je rajoute saucisson sec...



et merde... :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

Touba j'aimerais bien le rencontrer :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est quand qu'on mange JPMiss ?


 j'suis inmageable a cause de toutes les toxines que j'ingurgite


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Moi je rajoute le coq au vin jaune et aux morilles, les oeufs en moeurette et une charlotte aux pommes.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a quelques personnes que j'ai vu sur Le Pommier à l'AppleExpo, mais dont j'ai oublié le pseudo ou le prénom... :rose:  :rose: Tu en étais?



Attends je t'aide : SMG ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> et merde... :mouais:


----------



## touba (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Touba j'aimerais bien le rencontrer :rose:



bah voui... :love:  :rose:  :love: 
mais oh ! on vient pas voir touba en chlapettes !!!   

ou bien ? :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Il a les rangers ... T'inquiètes !


----------



## touba (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi je rajoute le coq au vin jaune et aux morilles, les oeufs en moeurette et une charlotte aux pommes.



jamais entendu parler de ces pseudos  tu les a rencontrés aux AES ?  

(vous pouvez ouvrir la porte, j'arrive...)


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> jamais entendu parler de ces pseudos  tu les a rencontrés aux AES ?


Si tu n'aimes pas, on se forcera en mangeant ta part ! :love:


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi je rajoute le coq au vin jaune et aux morilles, les oeufs en moeurette et une charlotte aux pommes.



C'est topé !! :style:  Slurpmiam !!


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

personne veut mettre mon nom dans sa liste de gens qu'il connaît ? Juste 10 mn pour voir ce que ça fait d'être dans une liste...


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

j'connais pas semac


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'connais semac




YYyyyyyaaala !!!!

ooohh put... ça fait tout drôle !! ça y est j'y suis arrivé, je suis célèbre... oh ben ça fait que'que chose quand même heinn !

  :love:    

merci bassman


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

Tu as mal lu, j'avais oublié un petit mot


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu as mal lu, j'avais oublié un petit mot



m'en fou ça a pas modifié mon citer !!   

j'suis une star pour l'éternité maintenant... oui enfin je me permet d'imaginer qu'on me connaît pour de vrai


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2004)

moi je connais Grug2


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

Moi aussi, meme qu'il picole plus que Grug


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, meme qu'il picole plus que Grug



ah la vache !


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

ça fait froid dans le dos !!  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Et t'avais besoin de deux posts pour dire çà ? 
Floodeur !


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

j'suis presque à 2000, promis après je lève le pied


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

ben leve l'autre alors tu viens de marcher dans la merde


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> oui juste pour savoir...
> MacG ça n'est pas que du virtuel, certains se sont rencontrés aux AE ou aux AES, d'autres se connaissaient déjà etc...
> alors qui connait qui ici bas ???
> 
> ...


pas grand monde. forcément !!!
juste 2 ou 3, et j'ai même pas le droit de les citer  .


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Pourquoi c'est cochon ?


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi c'est cochon ?


Bien sûr, enfin!


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, enfin!



heuu tu veux en rencontrer un de plus que tu peux pas citer et promis je dis pas que je te connais, de toute façon je connais personne, alors ça changera pas grand chose et puis ça fera pas de mal... enfin j'me comprend hein


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Bon, alors, une AES à Rennes ? Depuis le temps qu'on en parle 


Edit : tiens, 4000 messages !


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> heuu tu veux en rencontrer un de plus que tu peux pas citer et promis je dis pas que je te connais, de toute façon je connais personne, alors ça changera pas grand chose et puis ça fera pas de mal... enfin j'me comprend hein


j'allais te le proposer, alors te fatigue pas avec les justifications...


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Ah ben oui, mais sur quelle région hein ...


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui, mais sur quelle région hein ...


Au soleil. mais c'était pas à Sémac que j'avais répondu???


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Au soleil. mais c'était pas à Sémac que j'avais répondu???


Laisse tomber Semac... alors, où ça au soleil ?


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Au soleil. mais c'était pas à Sémac que j'avais répondu???


hop, hop, hop... j'étais le premier sur l'affaire, un petit moment d'inatention et voilà on se fait prendre son tour... me revoilà   

bon ou et quand  :style:


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Allons Madonna ... Il connait pas le soleil, lui, il est de Rennes !


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

Oups, ça devient compliqué.
Je m'organise, remplis le bar et le frigo et je vous tiens au courant.
  :rose:


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Allons Madonna ... Il connait pas le soleil, lui, il est de Rennes !




justement Madonna, charge à toi de me faire découvrir le soleil, et je me charge de te faire découvrir d'autres choses merveilleuses   enfin j'me comprends hein... :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oups, ça devient compliqué.
> Je m'organise, remplis le bar et le frigo et je vous tiens au courant.
> :rose:



Si ton sud est localisé sur cette  carte, je viens avec plaisir sinon je viens quand même


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Si ton sud est localisé sur cette carte, je viens avec plaisir sinon je viens quand même


un autre de tes goûts musicaux? 
sinon, viens quand même


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> un autre de tes goûts musicaux?
> sinon, viens quand même



oui mais c'est également communautaire car comme le dise Massilia "je suis bien, je suis beau (sic) parce que je suis provençal" (j'ai rajouté sic pour préciser que c'est une citation)


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> oui mais c'est également communautaire car comme le dise Massilia "je suis bien, je suis beau (sic) parce que je suis provençal" (j'ai rajouté sic pour préciser que c'est une citation)


Les occitans/les provençaux. Même combat, non?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les occitans/les provençaux. Même combat, non?



Occitans comme Fabulous Trobadours ?


----------



## Hurrican (29 Septembre 2004)

Et le soleil à la montagne ? 
Bientôt les pistes enneigées, les descentes hilarantes en bande, le bar et son vin chaud à la canelle, ls soirées au feu de bois, avec raclette ou fondue ... :love: 
Miam me donne faim là moi !


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2004)

Pour ma part, ben y a ceusses rencontrés à l'AES clermontoise (voir le lien dans le post de jpmiss). C'est là que j'ai découvert que le Mackiepilami n'est pas jaune à points noirs, que WebOlivier et Sylko ne portent pas toujours un chapeau à plume et des knickers en velours cotelé en mangeant du chocolat tout en blanchissant l'argent de l'horlogerie familiale... Que Finn ne fait pas de sondage à chaque phrase... et que tous sont bien sympas ma foi !  

Et pis j'ai eu la surprise, dans une soirée, en parlant informatique, de réaliser qu'un gars avec qui je m'étais bien pris la tête dans un thread à 2 francs 50, était en fait un pote dans la vraie vie ("_et toi c'est quoi alors ton pseudo sur macG ? ... ... aaaah ouais.... hum...._   ) preuve qu'internet _c'est vraiment n'importe quoi !_  :love: 

Bah sinon y a le jpmiss donc... "ouarf, les forums c'est pas mon truc" qu'il m'avait dit un jour... 3 mois plus tard je vois son pseudo avec 145000 posts au compteur      
Ah pis aussi y a la cops à Nephou dont je surveille (en tout bien tout honneur :hein:    :hosto: ) les évolutions universitaires... faut faire vraiment gaffe les macgéens vous surveillent là où on les attend pas !!!

Mais c'est vrai qu'à force de déconner accoudé au bar/clavier on a envie de connaître les gens !


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai qu'à force de déconner accoudé au bar/clavier on a envie de connaître les gens !



tout à fait d'accord avec ça !!
plus je viens sur macg plus j'ai envie de rencontrer les zoives avec lesqueis je me chiffone à longueur de journées !!   

P.S. : merci Quetzalk, enfin on s'comprend hein...


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je n'ai vu personne, personne n'a touché ma bosse..._
> 
> :rose:
> 
> ...



'tain, impressionant !! 
tout ça pour dire que tu connais personne, que t'as eu 2 coup d'fil, et choper deux adresses, mais que t'aimerais bien ne pas te contenter des adresses, enfin j'me comprends hein...   

et bah locasse Roberto, mais on savait que tu avais une belle verve   (a ne pas confondre avec... enfin vous voyez quoi ! :rose: enfin je ne me permet pas de dire que ce n'est pas le cas, non, non, non, ça j'en sais rien, enfin vous comprenez quoi... heu bon je m'embrouille la  ) :sick:  :rose:


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais je vais essayer de me débrouiller pour remédier au plus vite à ce néant de concrétisation biologique de relations virtuelles... !_



continuez à fantasmer les gars, continuez... :-D


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je n'ai vu personne, personne n'a touché ma bosse..._
> 
> :rose:
> 
> ...



Sur le parvis de la Gare Montparnasse par exemple, juin 2005...?    :rateau: 

Maintenant que tu as des horaires flexibles...


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Bon, on s'fait une AES en Bretagne ?  (oh, le lourd, il recommence...)
À rennes, pour que ça soit pas trop loin pour les orientaux ?
Pendant les vacs de la toussaint, par exemple ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

ca tombe quand ca les vacances de toussaint ?


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on s'fait une AES en Bretagne ?  (oh, le lourd, il recommence...)
> À rennes, pour que ça soit pas trop loin pour les orientaux ?
> Pendant les vacs de la toussaint, par exemple ?



moi ça me va !! pas de problème !!


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ca tombe quand ca les vacances de toussaint ?



euh... vers la toussaint, je pense, faut que j'demande à ma fille. 
Un week-end, par exemple...


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Vacs de la toussaint : du sam 23 oct. au jeu 4 nov.


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

l'an prochain m'aurait arrangé plutot


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Si c'est une question de sous, bass, je t'avance, pas de problème entre m4k ! 

(je précise entre m4k pour pas tous les avoir sur le dos  )


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Ou alors, à Noël, ou en février, faut voir... Finn ! un sondage ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

c'est aussi un pb de congé mon lapin.

Début Décembre AES Lieges
Noel j'vais chez Greg


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Arrrhhhh ! mais Rennes, c'est bien aussi !
Y'a... euh... y'a.... y'a... la prison des femmes, pis euh... zut, ça va me revenir !


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi un pb de congé mon lapin.
> 
> Début Décembre AES Lieges
> Noel j'vais chez Greg



bah oui mais c'est d'être connu !! moi j'ai pas ce problème, j'ai aucune invitation parce que j'ai pas d'amis, donc je suis tout le temps libre  :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

AES lieges début décembre , tu peux m'en dire plus (ici ou par MP) ?


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Arrrhhhh ! mais Rennes, c'est bien aussi !
> Y'a... euh... y'a.... y'a... la prison des femmes, pis euh... zut, ça va me revenir !



MOI, y'a moi à rennes   

c'est bien ça non... moi  :rose: non ça suffit pas


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Mais si Semac, ça suffit, faut juste qu'il y ait du monde de motivé, c'est pas bien compliqué


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2004)

Je connais le Gognol, j'ai rencontré Alem à L'expo il y a deux ou trois ans, j'ai fait une AES avec Xav et Ficelle si mes souvenirs sont bons...


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je connais le Gognol, j'ai rencontré Alem à L'expo il y a deux ou trois ans, j'ai fait une AES avec Xav et Ficelle si mes souvenirs sont bons...



On s'est pas « croisé » une fois au Lou Pascalou ?   :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ouiski, côte de boeuf, cigare et Grappa... Il y a des tueurs de cholestérol dans le coin... :mouais:
> 
> Tu leur feras un petit bécot de ma part !! :rateau:


Tu peux d'ailleur revenir quand tu veux...

mais bon, tu fais la gueule alors...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss on se connait pas et c'est regrettable !
> tu rajoutais du saucisson sec et je prenais l'avion pour venir te voir...  :love:
> 
> ou bien ? :mouais:


Viens ici, on va t'en faire voir de la socca !!


----------



## jeromemac (30 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Viens ici, on va t'en faire voir de la socca !!



t'es de nice toi... non ....

mhhhh la SOCA !!!!


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux d'ailleur revenir quand tu veux...
> 
> mais bon, tu fais la gueule alors...



Vas chier tête de con !! 
_ Je traduis pour les autres, en langage Sonnien, ça veut dire un truc du genre : « comment vas-tu mon lapin ? :love: ». J'arrive toujours pas à m'y faire...  _


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Septembre 2004)

C'est beau l'amour....


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On s'est pas « croisé » une fois au Lou Pascalou ?   :mouais:



C'est possible, mais j'ai pas de mémoire...


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible, mais j'ai pas de mémoire...


Pas grave, je suis arrivé tard et tu n'es pas resté pour l'apéro, tu as filé en fin d'aprem.


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible, mais j'ai pas de mémoire...


 moi je connais le Lou Pascalou


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vas chier tête de con !!
> _Je traduis pour les autres, en langage Sonnien, ça veut dire un truc du genre : « comment vas-tu mon lapin ? :love: ». J'arrive toujours pas à m'y faire...  _


ça va pas mal mon lapin...

j'abrase.

je viens de changer de voiture, donc content.


----------



## Arno (30 Septembre 2004)

Bah moi, je suis allé une fois à une AES en 2002 !!! J'y ai rencontré plein de gens très sympas (dont ce cher Alèm, où es-tu). C'était assez amusant : vieux bar miteux, et clients ultra high-tech avec iPod, Powerbook, iBook, DD externes...

Ct bien marrant...


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je viens de changer de voiture, donc content.



Bah vi, à abraser comme ça, la peinture s'use vite.


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Septembre 2004)

Arno a dit:
			
		

> ... vieux bar miteux...


On ne parle pas comme ça du Lou Pascalou.... 

Non mais.


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> la voie ou la voix ?  Passque ça change complétement le sens de ta phrase !
> 
> 
> 
> :rose:


Je voulais dire la voix, bien vu


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais dire la voix, bien vu



... ou bien entendu ?


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2004)

ça vous tenterait de savoir   
Bon 

une fille 
une fille
un garçon
un garçon 
un garçon...


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je viens de changer de voiture, donc content.



ça veut dire quoi ça??? vient chez moi j'te défonce ??!!??  :mouais: 

ou juste je viens changer de voiture, donc content ??


et c'est quoi la nouvelle voiture ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Octobre 2004)

Z'allez encore vous foutre de ma poire..

Une mégane II


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

c'est toujours plus recent que ta GS (ou etait ce une BX ?)  

(en même temps je rigole pas, je dois faire exactement la même chose, mais bon je pars pas d'une citroen... mais je vais peut-etre y arriver  )


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Octobre 2004)

C'était une xsara, c'est de trés bonne bagnolles les xsara...


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'était une xsara, c'est de trés bonne bagnolles les xsara...


  tellement bonne qu'elles passent pas les CT


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Octobre 2004)

Ah ben si finalement elle l'a passé...y avait rien d'obligatoire à changer, et comme je voulais la remplacer rapidement, du coup pas de pb...


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben si finalement elle l'a passé...y avait rien d'obligatoire à changer, et comme je voulais la remplacer rapidement, du coup pas de pb...


  sonnnyboy, l'homme qui a vendu une xsara ! 




(nan, en fait je rigole pas du tout pasque ma peugeot, elle a pas eu son CT  et du coup je me retrouve obligé d'en acheter une autre.)


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Octobre 2004)

ça c'est une excuse pour en acheter une autre (comme moi...) en fait ut peux la réparer...


----------



## Spyro (1 Octobre 2004)

C'est pas ici le thread vroum vroum


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Z'allez encore vous foutre de ma poire..
> 
> Une mégane II



Elle était à qui la méganeOne alors ? Tu l'avais piqué ?  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Octobre 2004)

personne mais c'est dommage pour certains de ne pas les connaître car ils dégagent un bon karma


----------



## quetzalk (1 Octobre 2004)

bah ???     bah alors ? tous les possesseurs de mac n'ont pas une BMW alors ????
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> bah ???     bah alors ? tous les possesseurs de mac n'ont pas une BMW alors ????
> :love:



non ........


----------



## monoeil (1 Octobre 2004)

Merci Touba, ça me donne donne l'occasion de faire coucou à tous ces gens que je ne connais pas. Mais vu mon ancienneté balbutiante ici, je ne désespère pas puisque j'envisage de me tuer les yeux à coup de cristaux liquides pendant encore une petite cinquantaine d'années. De quoi voir venir.


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Octobre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Merci Touba, ça me donne donne l'occasion de faire coucou à tous ces gens que je ne connais pas. Mais vu mon ancienneté balbutiante ici, je ne désespère pas puisque j'envisage de me tuer les yeux à coup de cristaux liquides pendant encore une petite cinquantaine d'années. De quoi voir venir.


 Je me trompe Monoeil ou tu es aussi sur le forum VDB?


----------



## ficelle (2 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rencontré Amok, Api, bengilli, jeanba3000, ficelle, Foguenne, Silvia et Lorna. Plusieurs ont encore des séquelles.



pour les sequelles, tu es attendu les 10-11-12 décembre, juste à coté de chez oit !


----------



## monoeil (2 Octobre 2004)

Ta vue est encore juste modern-thing ! Effectivement, le don d'ubicuité est un principe actif sur ces supports pas si virtuels 

Ma présence là-bas tient au fait que Môssieur VBD proposait de jeter un oeil ou les 2 si on est appliqué sur son site. Alors voilà.


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> bah ???     bah alors ? tous les possesseurs de mac n'ont pas une BMW alors ????


Ben heureusement !
C'est d'un commun et d'un vulgaire


----------



## touba (2 Octobre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> bah ???     bah alors ? tous les possesseurs de mac n'ont pas une BMW alors ????
> :love:



oui... euh... bon attention là... normalement c'est moi qui dit "bah"...

ou bien ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben heureusement !
> C'est d'un commun et d'un vulgaire



Oui, c'est vrai, d'ailleurs je vais m'acheter un Dell et revendre mon iMac G5. :casse:


----------

